# Western Flyer Questions !



## frogger1903 (Nov 6, 2008)

I have recently acquired a Western Flyer bicycle which I assume is 1940's - 1950's vintage. Boy's bike, curved down tube, side kick stand, with peaked fenders. Serial number is J26154 A  with the Cleveland Welding symbol. I am interested in replacing several incorrect parts with the correct ones (wheels, chain ring, and chain guard). My main question is which hub (Bendix, New departure), wheels, chain ring, chain guard, and front fender light this bike should have?
I have spent hours on the internet trying to find this information, and it seems that information on these bicycles is vague or inconclusive. I guess I need to locate a Western Flyer expert ! I would appreciate any information, ideas, or suggestions. Will try to post photos,  Dennis
DDL1952@msn.  com


----------



## frogger1903 (Nov 6, 2008)

*Western Flyer Photo !*





Here's the link for the Western Flyer photo .


----------



## mazdaflyer (Dec 14, 2011)

*1947 Western Flyer*

This is a pretty old thread but here is some info.  Leon Dixon looked at this one and said it is a 1947.  He said the chain guard, saddle and grips were incorrect for the model year.  I added the speedo, light, rear rack and new pedals. The chain guard would have been painted but of a similar shape.  Someone had clear coated over the original paint previously and changed out the tires. Smooth riding old bike with skiptooth drive train.


----------

